
Mario Marathon 4 Starts Today - ssclafani
http://www.mariomarathon.com/
======
Urgo
The Mario Marathon raises money for Penny Arcade's Child's Play Charity (gives
video games, books, toys, etc to sick kids in children's hospitals). Over the
past three years they've raised over $123k and this year over $15k before it
even started! Such a great event!

~~~
daeken
These guys, along with Child's Play, are doing seriously awesome work. It's
amazing how much of a difference this makes for many kids.

------
cyanbane
What an excellent idea. Looks like Notch (minecraft) just doanted a lump sum
also (reading tweets).

I just donated, everyone should.. the princess is always in another castle.

------
trafficlight
Certainly a lot more entertaining to watch than Desert Bus.

------
jurassica
star get!

